# He's Here!!!



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

I am so excited! We finally have a Boer buck. :leap::leap::leap:

We have him on a long term lease so he isn't technically "ours" but it is way better than having to take our girls for breeding and hoping they're bred.

He's a gorgeous buck and we had a couple lovely kids by him last year. I expect him to give us some great ones this coming winter/spring!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Holy Cow, look at that hu8ge butt! He's certainly a meaty moose! Congrats!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hubba hubba!! Who is he?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow! What does he eat each day?!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

NICE! Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I may have beer goggles on, but, I think he is pretty great and am thrilled to have him :woohoo:He is super mellow and starting to get comfortable here. I think the girls have finally realized he is here too!


Nancy d, he is three year old, Parker's Gourmet Battle Station.

SalteyLove, we picked him up yesterday and he was on free feed grass/timothy hay and 1-2lbs of grain mix. We plan to continue that feeding regimen 

I can't wait to start breeding. (This is where there needs to be an emoticon of me spastically running around in circles. Haha!)


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow! Love the look of this guy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

He looks amazing!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

No wonder, Parkers Gourmet puts out some outstanding animals.
I don't blame you for running around in circles for breeding season.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dang  thats a handsome big fella , congrats :thumb:


----------

